# Why oh Why



## jfarnsworth (Feb 21, 2003)

in the world did the Rock shave his head?????? What was he thinking???


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 22, 2003)

LOL You noticed it to huh? I think he did it for his new movie....Didnt bother watching Smackdown except for Brock beating All of Team Angle....But I saw it last week and he looks like an idiot. At least Kurt Angle could pull off the Bald look! :rofl:


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 22, 2003)

Not to mention, since they're turning Rocky heel, I think they probably felt a new image was in order.

Is anybody else drooling over the likely Chris Jericho/HBK match? That's gonna rock...

That and any of the rumoured or likely matches this WM! I've heard stories of McMahon-Hogan, Rock-Goldberg or Austin, and likely Lesnar-Angle... I just Benoit on the list somewhere! That'd make me actually wanna buy a PPV again!


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *
> That and any of the rumoured or likely matches this WM! I've heard stories of McMahon-Hogan, Rock-Goldberg or Austin, and likely Lesnar-Angle... I just Benoit on the list somewhere! That'd make me actually wanna buy a PPV again! *




HAHAHAHAHAH Buy PPVs? HAHAHA We get them all for free except for the British ones :rofl:  And it is deffinantly Lesnar Angle because Angle is the champ and Lesnar won the Rumble :shrug:


----------



## ace (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *in the world did the Rock shave his head?????? What was he thinking???  *



To Go With The New Tattoo of Course
:EG:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes I noticed that as well.


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *To Go With The New Tattoo of Course
> :EG: *



Tattoo? He got a tattoo!?? Argh, that's just wrong...

Sorry, haven't actually been able to watch the shows in a while (too much work!!!)


----------



## tarabos (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *Tattoo? He got a tattoo!?? Argh, that's just wrong...
> 
> Sorry, haven't actually been able to watch the shows in a while (too much work!!!) *



yeah....that big 'ol tatoo he has now just looks dumb. so much for the less is more approach.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 23, 2003)

The funny thing is that when him and Hogan wrestle at No Way out.......Rocks gonna look the most stupid compared to a wrinkly old man! :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *The funny thing is that when him and Hogan wrestle at No Way out.......Rocks gonna look the most stupid compared to a wrinkly old man! :rofl: *



For a change I have to agree with you.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *For a change I have to agree with you.  *



LOL :rofl: Its okay....it happens every once in a while


----------



## Ginsu (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *For a change I have to agree with you.  *




JF,

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

Ok that only really works when running real slow with fire billowing out behind you. However do not do it, just disagree with MOB on sheer principle or because he a sloth or something. heheheh only messing with you MOB.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *The funny thing is that when him and Hogan wrestle at No Way out.......Rocks gonna look the most stupid compared to a wrinkly old man! :rofl: *



When living at home I was forced to watch Wrestling because my dad was a big fan.  That was in the time of Randy Savage and When the Hulkster was really big.  Since I've "GROWN UP"   I can't remember the last time I've watched a match.  

But I was clicking around and happened accross the Rock and Hoagan in the ring on Saturday, so I saw the Rock with his new doo for the first time this weekend.  It doesn't look so bad, though I did like him better with hair.  Remember .... "Bald is sexy".  

BTW, you should wish you look as good as Hulk Hogan when you are his age.  

Dot


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *BTW, you should wish you look as good as Hulk Hogan when you are his age.
> 
> Dot   *



To be honest I'm hoping to look better.  



> Remember .... "Bald is sexy".


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ginsu _
> *JF,
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> ...



Been around 6 posts and you have already got the idea. I'm impressed and Kudos to you :asian: 



> Remember .... "Bald is sexy".



I hope that isnt the way you ladies think and start cutting your hair........Cuz for me......Bald is NOT sexy :rofl:


----------



## Ginsu (Feb 24, 2003)

Hey MOB,
actually I have been around for a long time however, I have felt the urge to post only about a half dozen times so far. My registration date only reflects that I had to sign in this month due to never actually completeing it to post months ago lol. Yes that is my fault as I never finished registering.


_Ginsu_


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ginsu _
> *Hey MOB,
> actually I have been around for a long time however, I have felt the urge to post only about a half dozen times so far. My registration date only reflects that I had to sign in this month due to never actually completeing it to post months ago lol. Yes that is my fault as I never finished registering.
> 
> ...



My bad then.......OR IS IT YOURS! You see I never stated a date. I just said you only been around 6 POSTS And therefore I wasnt conflicting that you had been around for any amount of stated time. By stating the posts I only really meant that You have only made 6 posts.....meaning that I only ever see you when you post....So thats why I said what I said. So maybe it is YOUR BAD! :asian: 

lol....I'm just playing :rofl:


----------



## Ginsu (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes you have me there, My bad.....:asian: 

I yield to your superior sleuth like powers.


_Ginsu_


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ginsu _
> *Yes you have me there, My bad.....:asian:
> 
> I yield to your superior sleuth like powers.
> ...



Good cuz I was running out of arguments that made no sense! :asian:


----------

